#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Surat btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

*
NIT Surat Year of Establishment:* 1961.

*NIT Surat* *Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Surat* *Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT Surat* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
26962

*OPPH*
395108

*OB*
73231

*OBPH*
582528

*SC*
163971

*SCPH*
524087

*ST*
148162

*STPH*
249524






*NIT Surat* *Branches In Engineering:*
Civil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics EngineeringMechanical Engineering*NIT Surat* *Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:*
(i)
Tuition Fee per semester
Rs.6,000/-

(ii)
OtherFees per annum (inclusive of Examination, Library & Other fees)
Rs.3,000/-





*Non-Recurring Dues (at the time of entry into the Institute)*

(i)
AdmissionFee (one time)
Rs.1,000/-

(ii)
AlumniFee (one time)
Rs.1,000/-

(iii)
InstituteDevelopment Contribution (IDC)
(one time-to be credited to Institute's Corpus/ Endowment Fund Account)
Rs.8,000/-

(iv)
SecurityDeposite (Refundable)(one time)
Rs.5,000/




*NIT Surat Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 13,800/- Per Year.

*NIT Surat Engineering Placements 2012:*
The list of companies, visited include GOOGLE, MICROSOFT, ORACLE, AVAYA, NI as well as Software companies such as IBM, INFOSYS, DELOITTE, CAPGEMINI, ATOS ORIGIN, ACCENTURE, TECH MAHINDRA, TCS, WIPRO, AMDOCS, GEOMETRIC, PATNI, HCL, IBEXI, SAPIENT, CYBAGE, SYNTEL, HP etc., few Public Sector companies (PSUs) such as IOCL, BPCL, HPCL, NTPC, EIL, WAPCOS, MECON, VSP, ONGC etc., and very many Core companies such as TATA MOTORS, MAHINDRA & MAHINDRA, ASHOK LEYLAND, GM, HERO HONDA, TELCON, L&T, ESSAR, RELIANCE, ABB, ATKINS, JINDAL, HUL, VEDANTA, GALAXY, GAMMON, SHAPOORJI PALLONJI, L&T ECC, ACC, S. N. BHOBE, SPECTRUM, SOMA, STRATA, DRDO, NDDB, PIRAMAL, FLAKT, TATA TECHNOLOGIES, TATA POWER, DELPHI, KEC, LG, MU SIGMA, THERMAX, AREVA, FUTURES FIRST, LINDE, ISPAT, GODREJ, HINDALCO, KRIBHCO, UPL, ADANI, PUNJ LLOYD, CUMMINS, SIEMENS, PHILIPS, GPEC, MECHARTES, ANSYS, BHARAT BIJLEE, BCH, ISGEC, INDIABULLS, STECO, NAVIN FLUORINE, CAIRN, ACG, ATUL, GNVFCL, ABG SHIPYARD, ARMY, NAVY, AIR FORCE etc. The Training & Placement (T&P) Committee constitutes of final year student representative from all disciplines of B.Tech., M.Tech. and M.Sc. (who are selected by students themselves). The T&P Committee Members are selected in the month of February or March, when they are in their pre-final year. They work along with the final year students in the even semester to become familiar with the process and also equip themselves with the requisite skills and culture. 
Highest Indian Salary (Rs.) : 9.87 lakh Per AnnumLowest Indian Salary (Rs.) : 1.80 Iakh per AnnumCompany offering highest Salary: NTPC Limited, New Delhi.Company Offering Lowest Salary : TORRENT Power Ltd, SUGEN Surat(Gujarat)Number of boys in the class : 375Number of Girls in the Class : 63Number of students participating in placements : 438Number of Students Placed : 350*NIT Surat Campus & Intra Facilities:*
SVNIT is situated on Athwa-Dumas Road, Surat. The campus is opposite to the Ichchhanath Temple, piplod. The campus is spread over 250 hectares of lush green forest, which is midway between the Surat Domestic Airport and Surat Railway station, and is well connected by city buses and local trains. The campus is around 10 km from the Surat Railway station.


*Central library:* The Central Library, SVNIT Surat is one amongst major technological libraries in the area of science, engineering and technology. The Library was established in 1968. It has completed nearly 35 years and has built a large collection of books, journals and non-book materials. It also has a rich collection of resources in electronic media available locally on the Institute Intranet and accessible on the Web. It caters to the needs of large groups of users including more than 2000 students, 200 faculty, 150 research scholars and equally large number of supporting staff. It has computerized all its house-keeping activities using a global software that is being maintained and updated regularly. It also facilitates industries, individual consultants and corporates to access online database and journals. It uses state-of-the-art technology in its functioning and services. Not only having a very good reference section, Library has been subscribed to access INDEST by MHRD.

*NIT Surat Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
SVNIT has eleven hostels with nine for boys and two dedicated to girls named after personalities of India. Each hostel is administrated by the Chief Hostel Warden. Each hostel elects representatives from the hostel residents for areas like Entertainment, Computer Facility, Network, Environment, and Cultural. Two mega hostels for boys and one mega hostel for girls with large number of facilities have been constructed.

*NIT Surat Address:* S. V. NATIONAL INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY Ichchhanath, SURAT - 395 007 Gujarat, India.

*NIT Surat Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: NIT Surat btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities DAIICT btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Surat btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities VIT Chennai btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------


## hsd01

i am getting 198 marks in jeemains to go with 80.6% in CBSE 12th. belong to general category from UP. have i got any chance of getting CSE>ME>ECE>EE in NIT surat

----------


## Ishita khanna

> i am getting 198 marks in jeemains to go with 80.6% in CBSE 12th. belong to general category from UP. have i got any chance of getting CSE>ME>ECE>EE in NIT surat


Hey,
       ypur rank will be more than 10000.............. Yes you can get any branch in 4th or 5th round....  :):

----------


## hsd01

> Hey,
>        ypur rank will be more than 10000.............. Yes you can get any branch in 4th or 5th round....


marks declared by CBSE say i got 188 in jee mains (still trying to figure out where have those 10 marks gone as according to fiitjee answer keys, it still is 198) so can you please consider 188 as my marks tell what are my chances of getting CSE>ME>ECE>EE

----------


## Kushal Dev

> marks declared by CBSE say i got 188 in jee mains (still trying to figure out where have those 10 marks gone as according to fiitjee answer keys, it still is 198) so can you please consider 188 as my marks tell what are my chances of getting CSE>ME>ECE>EE


Hey,
       Your approx rank would be around 15000............... so with this rank you can get chemical and civil here.................. For other branches just try in another nit... All the best  :):

----------


## YashSartanpara

if i will get 200 up in main and 90% up in gujrat board (bcoz got 92% in 1st sam and 91% in 2nd  and 2 sem remaining for +2)  can i get in mechanical or computer in NIT surat (im in OBC)???/

----------


## YashSartanpara

what is minimum jee and bord marks for obc cat for admmission in nit surat for next year???

----------


## rahulp215

heyy

i am getting 163 in jee mains and 92-93% in cbse board i am a general candidate from patna. Is there any chance in svnit surat or can i get a good nit or not??

----------


## MILAN VALA

I have got 90 marks in jee main with OBC catagory,nd i m from junagadh-gujarat.i have got 88.34% sci pr in gseb.can i get adm in svnit?nd in which branch?

----------


## MILAN VALA

What is the minimum jee and gseb marks for obc catagory for admission in all nit of india?

----------


## Kanika chauhan

> what is minimum jee and bord marks for obc cat for admmission in nit surat for next year???


Hey,
       It is different different for all india rank and domicile rank..... So first tel me your home state???

----------


## Kanika chauhan

> I have got 90 marks in jee main with OBC catagory,nd i m from junagadh-gujarat.i have got 88.34% sci pr in gseb.can i get adm in svnit?nd in which branch?


Hey,
      Your rank would be more than 1,50,000....... With this rank you have only 20% chances to get any branch in vnit even with domicile quota..... Just try for private colgs  :):

----------


## MILAN VALA

No i m qualified for jee advance b'coz i m in obc catagory,i have got 90 marks in jee main nd got 88.34 sci pr in gujarat board,i want to adm in civil eng in svnit surat.can i get adm in svnit surat in civil branch?when adm open?

----------


## YashSartanpara

i am from gujrat

----------


## Kanika chauhan

> No i m qualified for jee advance b'coz i m in obc catagory,i have got 90 marks in jee main nd got 88.34 sci pr in gujarat board,i want to adm in civil eng in svnit surat.can i get adm in svnit surat in civil branch?when adm open?


Hey,
      According to me because of your obc quota may be u can get civil in nit surat...... All the very best.... The online counselling will start after 23rd june.......  :):

----------


## Kanika chauhan

> i am from gujrat


Hey,
      For OBC domicile minimum rank should be approx 65000.....  :):

----------


## MILAN VALA

How many marks of jee main is require for get admission in svnit surat for civil eng for obc quata?

---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------

qualified for jee adv obc quata cutoff is 70 nd i m getting 90.m i eligible for civil eng in surat svnit?

----------


## MILAN VALA

What is the highest nd lowest salary of civil engineer from svnit surat?nd plz give me list of top 10 nit.

----------


## neharika aggarwal

> How many marks of jee main is require for get admission in svnit surat for civil eng for obc quata?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------
> 
> qualified for jee adv obc quata cutoff is 70 nd i m getting 90.m i eligible for civil eng in surat svnit?


Hi,
    For Svnit your minimum rank should be 12 thousand for general category in  all india level but if i talk about all india obc quota so it should be 20000..... jee advanced have their own criteria for cutoffs it is just eligibility for appearing the exam.... but ccb counseling have their own cutoffs for all nits which are completely different from advanced cutoffs so getting 90 marks are not guaranty for nit admissions.... this depends upon no. of students applying for the colg....

----------


## MILAN VALA

I want to fill form for adm in svnit surat in btech civil.help me.how can i register for adm?

----------


## neharika aggarwal

> I want to fill form for adm in svnit surat in btech civil.help me.how can i register for adm?


This is govt counselling process... ccb conduct it always so they'll inform you when you can fill the online choices.....  :):

----------


## MILAN VALA

Ok send me email when procedure will be begin on ahirmilanvala[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## ajitsahu

i am getting  145 in jee mains and i m in obc and got 96.05% percentile in gujarat board is there any chance for EC or civil in svnit

----------


## Khanak Chattergi

> i am getting  145 in jee mains and i m in obc and got 96.05% percentile in gujarat board is there any chance for EC or civil in svnit


Hey,
      Your general approx rank would be less than 45000..... and obc rank would be less than 20000..... because of your category quota and state quota you have fair chances to get civil in svnit ... all the best  :):

----------


## Ravijaviya303

hi, i have got 138 marks in jee. and my Gujarat board sci pr. is 96.34. i m from Gujarat & open category. can i get admission in svnit? if yes, then in which branch?

----------


## Ravijaviya303

hi i m from gujarat. my jee main score is 138 and my guj. board pr. is 97. i m from open cat. can i get admission in any nits? my pref. branch is mech.

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> hi i m from gujarat. my jee main score is 138 and my guj. board pr. is 97. i m from open cat. can i get admission in any nits? my pref. branch is mech.


Hey,
      Your rank would be around 15000.... With this rank you can get nit surat because of your domicile quota.... All the beat  :):

----------


## jaimin panchal

hey...i scored 147 in jee main n got 98.77 %tile in guj board...i m from obc...
can i get admission in chemical or mechanical engg in svnit??!?!!
thanx in advance...*

---------- Post added at 06:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 AM ----------

wen will d admission forms for b tech 2013 be available??????

---------- Post added at 06:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 AM ----------

i heard dat nirma had better placements dan svnit!!!!!....is it true???

---------- Post added at 06:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 AM ----------

in svnit btech admissions 2013....wich one will be considered for guj board student: pcm %tile or all 5 sub %tile!!????

----------


## harshb

sir i got 142 in jee main & my bord per. is 98.99 and i m obc in gujrat state list plese tele me  if i can get addmission on ME

----------


## KALRAV RAJ

I've got 155 marks in jeemain , and 99.15 percentile(87.15 %) in GSEB ,I am from SC catagory,can i get admission in SVNIT SURAT?In which branch?When ADMISSION OPEN?

----------


## Ravijaviya303

sure u will get any branch in svnit

----------


## Kash chopra

> sir i got 142 in jee main & my bord per. is 98.99 and i m obc in gujrat state list plese tele me  if i can get addmission on ME


Hey your rank would be around 17000.... Because of your home state you can get any branch in nit surat... All the best

---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------




> I've got 155 marks in jeemain , and 99.15 percentile(87.15 %) in GSEB ,I am from SC catagory,can i get admission in SVNIT SURAT?In which branch?When ADMISSION OPEN?


Sure ..... u can get any branch in nit surat....  :):

----------


## 000rahul000

i have got 175 marks in jee main with gen catgory.i am from gujarat and i have got 90% in cbse board (pcm),what can my predicted rank?can i get svnit and which branch?

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

> i have got 175 marks in jee main with gen catgory.i am from gujarat and i have got 90% in cbse board (pcm),what can my predicted rank?can i get svnit and which branch?


Your rank would be around 17000..... All the best  :):

----------


## parthbhimani

I am get 117 mark in jeemain and gujrat p.p. 94.97

----------


## parthbhimani

I have got 117 mank in jee main from gen catgory aqnd Ihave got p.p. 94.97 in gujrat board what can my air rank ? can I get surat nit in elelctrical?

----------


## ranaJency

Sir, i got 103 in JEE Main and 88 % in Gujarat Board (99.09 percentile).. I belong to OBC Catgory ... can I get in SVNIT, Surat?? I m tensed ...  :(: 
what would be my AIR?? 
On CSAB websote it was written that our AIR's i.e. CML was to be given on 1st July.. But it is not published ..

----------


## prembhimani

Iam got 117 in  jee main and i have got p.p. 97.93 in gujrat board so what is my air rank? can iget in surat nit? and which engnieering?

---------- Post added at 04:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 AM ----------

Iam got 117 in &nbsp;jee main and i have got p.p. 97.93 in gujrat board so what is my air rank? can iget in surat nit? and which engnieering?

----------


## Shreya singh

> I am get 117 mark in jeemain and gujrat p.p. 94.97


Your rank will be around 25000. u have fair chances to get svnit surat  :):

----------


## Shreya singh

> Sir, i got 103 in JEE Main and 88 % in Gujarat Board (99.09 percentile).. I belong to OBC Catgory ... can I get in SVNIT, Surat?? I m tensed ... 
> what would be my AIR?? 
> On CSAB websote it was written that our AIR's i.e. CML was to be given on 1st July.. But it is not published ..


Your rank would be around 45000. u have fair chances to get nit surat  :):

----------


## ranaJency

> Your rank would be around 45000. u have fair chances to get nit surat


   [MENTION=77359]Shreya singh[/MENTION]  thank u ... but can i get with general/category quota??  & also can i get my name in 2nd roundd only??

----------


## dark.knight

I am nt sure but one thing is sure that SVNIT have a terrible Electrical Department,the branch has most disciplined students and yet worst placement to my knowledge it is 70%(some of them got regret letters) of Eligible students that means not even 60% if you add those who are not eligible.
On contrary chemical is the Easiest branch(syllabus) yet it has 94% overall placement.
You should try for chemical/Comps/Mech everything else is not worthy.

----------


## Ghostz

my state rank is 21,000{overall} and 16,000{general category} is there any possibility of getting admission at nit surat in any branch..??

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> my state rank is 21,000{overall} and 16,000{general category} is there any possibility of getting admission at nit surat in any branch..??


What is your home state??

----------


## Ghostz

gujarat is my home state....

---------- Post added at 06:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 AM ----------




> What is your home state??



gujarat is my home state

----------

